# First growth scan today



## PhoebeC (Nov 24, 2010)

Im 28 weeks, going for our first growth scan today, im worried shes huge because she feels so big now in my belly.
My bloods have been ok but whenever i think that they tell me they need to be better.

I hope it all goes ok today, i have a horrid cough and cold and have had no sleep. And i keep crying for silly little reasons, i never cry, dont like it.

Wish me luck xxx


----------



## Steff (Nov 24, 2010)

Phoebe good luck hun hope all goes well at the scan x


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 24, 2010)

I have just tested bloods 17.2!!! was 7.2 this morning thats a huge rise, not fair or right. I know i have a cold but it hadnt been efeecting my bloods till now, great stuff  xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 24, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> I have just tested bloods 17.2!!! was 7.2 this morning thats a huge rise, not fair or right. I know i have a cold but it hadnt been efeecting my bloods till now, great stuff  xx



Your also worrying over the scan hun so stress+ flu = high BS xx 

Hope the numbers come down soon


----------



## bev (Nov 24, 2010)

Good luck and just be guided by your levels - if your high you need to correct and test more than normal - the tears are hormones and quite normal - wait until the bay is born and you will cry even more.....but happy tears.Bev


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok well i could have gone better.

Baby is growing fine, not too fast, her waist is a little big but they tell me its because of the diabetes.

To much fluid in my belly, It should measure 2-8cm or whatever and its 9.9. They are blaming it on high blood sugars. My hb1ac has gone up to 6.4 so they are telling me its my fault.

I rarley have highs this one today was random one.

Its nothing to worry about i just need to be tighter with my blood sugars. they are going to scan me every two weeks from now on, and she said maybe even every week. Depends how next time goes.

So thats that really, need to be better controlled, its annyoing i really am trying.

It was nice to see her again, she looks like a real baby now, and was moving loads, they said thats because shes got so much fluid to move in.

Hypo when at hospital, cant win sometimes.
xxx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad to hear that baby is OK Phoebe, but a shame that they are using the guilt trip on you - we all know how hard you are trying and that you are not one to need frightening into trying for good control.


----------



## bev (Nov 24, 2010)

I dont think you should be 'blamed' for anything - diabetes is diabetes - its not your fault and you are doing your best to keep levels within range - and a hba1c of 6.4% in pregnancy with all the hormones is amazing - so well done to you.Bev


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Phoebe

First thing is.... the baby is fine. That's wonderful marvellous news. The best.

Now the other issue.....

Are they really saying it's your fault? Are they definitely meaning to?  It's not your fault you're diabetic. You are not even neglecting to put a lot of effort in keeping things as good as you can get them. 

Think of it as your fault if you like, but - NO, damn it, DON'T!  It isn't, ok?

Did you really mean to type 6.4 or is that a typo? I was told to aim as closely as possible to 6 so by my reckoning that's only 0.4 too high which with all the associated probs of pregnancy ain't too bad, really.

Obviously though still work to get it lower.... in which case, don't think about whose fault it is, think about what you need to do to get your levels even lower. Can you pinpoint what specifically you need to change? Are you testing at least 10 times a day? Are you eating foods that make you spike? Do you need to put your green up (maybe if you're waking up in the 7s)

But don't forget, congratulations on a growing baby who is fine so far.


----------



## rachelha (Nov 24, 2010)

An hba1c of 6.4 is great they be congratulating you, not making you feel guilty.  I had a large volume of fluid too.  The consultant told me it would be like niagara falls when my waters broke and she was not wrong!  It did not affect Nathan at all, though I felt v uncomfortable towards the end, but I also had a large baby.

Try not to worry, you are doing really really well

Rx


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 24, 2010)

You are doing brilliantly Phoebe! I for one am very proud of you. I'm struggling already with the levels and I'm only 14 weeks!!!! God help me later on. If ANYONE tries to make me feel guilty I WILL loose the plot at them lol.

So pleased everything is going well otherwise. My hba1c was 6.5 in may and 6.8 when I had it tested in October so I really wouldn't worry or stress yourself out too much.

Big hugs and congratulations on how well your doing =D

xxx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 25, 2010)

Great news that all is well with the baby 

6.4% is brilliant, IMO. Don't blame yourself for having too much fluid - diabetes is hard to control at the best of times without all the pregnancy hormones. Given that my DSN told me my target A1c is 7%, you're doing brilliantly!

Hope your BG settles back down again after the yo-yoing.

Chin up - the silver lining is that you'll get to see her every other week now!


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Phoebe,

I just wanted to add that a hba1c of 6.4% is good during pregnancy mine was 6.5% at the start of Jessica's pregnancy and then rose to 6.7% my team were always quite happy with me saying that the odd high isn't bad as long as you get it down as quick as you can. Obviously that is extremely hard given the hormones and the ridiculous amounts of insulin you need towards the end.  

I was also told I had lots of fluid around Jessica but that it was quite normal for a diabetic lady during pregnancy. 

Don't let them stress you out some of the stuff they say is utter rubbish and as long as you know your doing your best that's all you can do! I was told constantly by the obs people that my blood sugars were too high and did I want the pregnancy to continue!!? but whenever I told my team what they said they would tell me that the readings were fine.

Enjoy the scans they are amazing xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 25, 2010)

I love you all, your all so helpful and make me feel loads better. I know your all right.

I know 6.4 is good, but i think they are upset because it was 6 then 6.2 so it has been raising slowly. And every other time i have been they have told me im doing great and to just carry on, i last seen them a month ago and they where happy with 6.2 and how i was doing, yesterday they made me feel like i was doing really bad.

I could/am going to test more, i test about 6-8 times a day. When i feel i need to. The diabetic team said its better to hypo than be high, but when i hypo i feel or am sick, then i cant get out of it and i spend the whole day being sick and having hypos, then ill go to high at night becuase i have had to much to eat to stop the hypos/sickness.

Rachel i am already very uncomfortable but i think thats because of the fluid. If you and Emma have both had the same thing to then i feel loads better, you know the 'its not just me feeling'.

This cold isnt helping my bloods either could have really done with it another week, after yesterday high bloods really arnt fair.

The scan was amazing, shes so checky already. With her head on my bladder which is didnt need scan to tell, im aware of it haha and her legs trying to kick my ribs. Shes alway head down which is a good thing i suppose.
And my mum got to come to this one she loved it, its her first time seeing her.

I was glad to have my mum and husband there they kept asking things i wouldnt even think of, really helpful.

Thanks Lizzie, i know its not my fault its just 'one of those things' with diabetes, the joys 

Smile4loubie Thanks for being proud, my mum is to but she doesnt get diabetes at all bless her, and she will always be no matter what.

Thank you all , i was just a bit upset about it yesterday, which is not like me at all ill be back on form soon xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 26, 2010)

Well its called Polyhydramnios, and i shouldnt have googled it. But i did. 

■Maternal diabetes - greatly increases the likelihood of polyhydramnios. Around one in ten pregnant women with diabetes will develop some degree of excess amniotic fluid.

That makes me feel a little better.

But the risks dont  xxx


----------



## FM001 (Nov 26, 2010)

Good luck PhoebeC and will be well in the end when you are holding your beautiful baby!


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 28, 2010)

Pleased you're sounding happier today, keep it up not too long now.....


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I too had my first growth scan the other day. They have told me that babys head and legs are measuring fine but that its waistline is a little big. A bit chubby the consultant told me, she reassured me that so far everything looks ok and they will keep a close eye on me with fortnightly scans. 
I then went to see the diabetic nurse, who is normally great at reassuring me but when she looked at my recent blood sugars she said they were not very good ( I have had a lot of night hypos so have been waking with sugars over 7mmols and all my post meal sugars are above target). Just hearing those words have sent me on a huge guilt trip - I know i'm trying my best and I think sometimes people forget how hurtful they can be with their words  . I'm going to continue to try and do my best and not let it get to me, so far baby seems happy and that is the most important thing.


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 2, 2010)

Strawberrygirl said:


> I too had my first growth scan the other day. They have told me that babys head and legs are measuring fine but that its waistline is a little big. A bit chubby the consultant told me, she reassured me that so far everything looks ok and they will keep a close eye on me with fortnightly scans.
> I then went to see the diabetic nurse, who is normally great at reassuring me but when she looked at my recent blood sugars she said they were not very good ( I have had a lot of night hypos so have been waking with sugars over 7mmols and all my post meal sugars are above target). Just hearing those words have sent me on a huge guilt trip - I know i'm trying my best and I think sometimes people forget how hurtful they can be with their words  . I'm going to continue to try and do my best and not let it get to me, so far baby seems happy and that is the most important thing.



My baby has a big waistline too think its a diabetic thing. So dont worry about it.

I know how you feel hun, they told me hypos where better than highs.
Which they arnt for day to day living they make me feel so sick then i dont want to eat and get more hypos and sickness then bounce high cause i eat to much. I have had one everyday since they have got me worried about my blood sugars.

Just do your best, thats what im doing, they have been better the past few days, im back there for another scan on wed. I hope it goes ok i dont think i can handle them telling me im not doing good enough im trying so hard.

Also didnt help her making me feel guilty about not finishing work earlier, we just afford for me to stop now, and more importently i dont want to, i like working.  And i can still handle it. Its ok for them with the NHS their maternity pay is good, our companys is poo. Not even a week of full pay, my o/h gets 2 weeks.

Baby will be fine, they like the extra sugar they are greedy, so they are happy. Its just not good for us to have fatty babies xxx


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 3, 2010)

KNow what you mean about maternity pay. I get state. there's a huge difference between what's best for our bodies, what's best for our minds and what's best for our wallets. The three never seem to co-incide....


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 3, 2010)

Lizzzie said:


> KNow what you mean about maternity pay. I get state. there's a huge difference between what's best for our bodies, what's best for our minds and what's best for our wallets. The three never seem to co-incide....



Its poo, i get 90% for 6 weeks, then state. Its stupid, no wonder people hold of stopping work aslong as they can, and never go back. Employeers need to make it better for their staff if they want to keep them.

xx


----------

